# Speckled Sussex



## gfwebster (Mar 21, 2013)

A couple pics of the Speckled Sussex. Hoping for hen but believe to be a rooster. 7 weeks old.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good size comb, your right probubly a roo.


----------

